# Possible mc - can I use tampax?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

I think i probably already know the answer to my question but just wanted confirmation.  I believe i'm currently miscarrying but need results from second beta hcg tomorrow to confirm and then i can stop meds (prednisolone etc) but I'm supposed to be out tomorrow night, if i'm up to it, and would rather use tampax than pads (i hate pads and never use them normally) but believe it might not be a good idea.  Even if it's confirmed that i am miscarrying is it still a risk? I guess that even if there isn't a baby that could be damaged by an infection I could still get an infection of some kind using a tampax?  It's not a huge deal and I can cope with pads but if there isn't a risk would be useful to know if tampax are ok to use.

thanks 

GGX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, they aren't advised. YOu need to be able to monitor your blood loss and see if there are any clots passed,
Sorry to hear your news,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks  Emily

It's been confirmed by my second beta today that i am miscarrying.  I will stick with pads.

Just out of interest what benefit is seeing if clots are being passed?  There isn't anything i need  to be doing is there?  How does it help to know that that is what's happening?

GGx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
Just to see the amount of blood, it may clot behind a tampon anyway, but it shouldn't without one,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

